# no sound with snd_hda.ko



## cabriofahrer (Nov 6, 2009)

On an Acer Travelmate 8100 with FreeBSD 7.2-Release I get no sound with snd_hda.ko. It used to work automaticcally with some former release (7.0 (?) when snd_hda was first introduced).
I guess that I would havo to to something with sysctl as described in man snd_hda or man snd(4), but I do not quite understand what. Please help. Here I provide all relevant information:

```
# kldload -v snd_hda.ko
Loaded snd_hda.ko, id=12

# ls /dev/mixer*
ls: No match.

ls /dev/dsp*
ls: No match.

# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
Installed devices:

# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit
hw.snd.default_unit: -1
```
When I try:

```
# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=0
hw.snd.default_unit: -1
sysctl: hw.snd.default_unit: Invalid argument
```

Extract from dmesg after boot with verbose logging:


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2009)

cabriofahrer said:
			
		

> ```
> # cat /dev/sndstat
> FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
> Installed devices:
> ```


This shows that your hardware isn't recognized by the snd_hda driver. Are you sure it's hda?

Try `# kldload snd_driver`. That will load all the audio drivers. Then have a look at /dev/sndstat. If there's still nothing you can try audio/oss.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm sure it is snd_hda.ko, as it *did* work with a previous version of FreeBSD. I also tried kldload snd_driver.ko and it is just the same. The problem with audio/oss is, that kmix doesn't handle this driver properly, e.g. I get no "record" slider, which is essential for skype. If the solution is not in some sysctl as described in the man pages which I don't fully understand, there must be a regression in the driver.


----------



## adamk (Nov 7, 2009)

What is the output of 'pciconf -vl' ?

Adam


----------



## plamaiziere (Nov 8, 2009)

cabriofahrer said:
			
		

> On an Acer Travelmate 8100 with FreeBSD 7.2-Release I get no sound with snd_hda.ko.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



That's bad. hda is not able to get the configuration of the pins. So it does not create pcm drivers.

You should see something like 

```
hdac0:  nid 20 0x90100140 as  4 seq  0       Speaker Fixed jack  0 loc 16 color Unknown misc 1
hdac0:  nid 21 0x012b4050 as  5 seq  0    Headphones  Jack jack 11 loc  1 color   Green misc 0
...
```

Well I don't know more, sorry. You can try to add some quirks (see man snd_hda, I would start with quirks on gpio (gpio0, gpio1)).
Consider to ask on the freebsd-multimedia mailing list too.


----------



## mav@ (Nov 12, 2009)

Try to update your system BIOS. May be new one fill codec configuration. Another way to write configuration by hands as snd_hda(4) describes, but it will require some time for many reboots.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Sep 28, 2010)

I haven't gotten back on this issue for a long time now, by now I've also checked out FreeBSD 8.0 and 8.1. But it still is the same, nothing has changed about the snd_hda driver.
I've also got the "latest" BIOS installed that ever came out for my notebook (2008), so there is nothing more that I can do.

I do not understand:

"Another way to write configuration by hands as snd_hda(4) describes, but it will require some time for many reboots."

I'm not that advanced as a user.

The oss4-driver somehow sucks, as gnome-volume-control doesn't recognize it, I'm not able to make my microphone work with ossxmix and the machine crashes when shutting down while sound is playing.

Therefore I would really be interested in using snd_hda.


----------

